# 350 4 bolt main and sbc crank



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok got rid of other blocks just have what i found out is 70-80 sbc 400 crank .010 rods and std mains and 69-79 350 4 bolt main already .050 over


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

This may help some.






Chevy Casting Number identification - Block casting numbers


Chevy Casting Number identification including Block casting numbers, cylinder head casting numbers, Crankshaft and intake casting numbers.



outintheshop.com


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> This may help some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thanks for your help so i have 2 80-85 4 bolt mains passenger side dipstick. The other is 69-79 4 bolt main 302 350 depending which crank you use and a drivers side dipstick. Any idea how much theyre worth. Ones freshly machined .040 and new cam bearings the 69 350 4 bolt main. 400$-200$ or are these 50$-100$ blocks? I just need a caliper gauge to determine if they have ever been bored. Cleaning out the garage but may keep one if i cant get what theyre worth for a 71 el camino project. Was just going to rebuild the current stock 71 el camino motor.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> This may help some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that helped alot. You seem like you know about classics and chevys. Would you happen to know what 69-79 350 drivers side dipstick 4 bolt main is worth? The blocks just to tank cleaning as usual. The others are 80-85 sbc 350 4 bolt main bored. 040 over and new cam bearings. That blocks clean ready for assembly have flat top pistons .040 over to go with it. Also a std 80-85 sbc 4 bolt main 350. Any idea what these are worth 400$? or around 250$ or are they 50$-100$ blocks that area real common.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Around here, dirt track racers love those engines. Don't know the prices.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> Around here, dirt track racers love those engines. Don't know the prices.


Yeah i bet i sold the two orange std and orange fresh .040 over with the pistons rods for 600$ last nite. I still have the .050 over 69-79 4 bolt main block. Im guessing you could maybe go .60 over but may run into heating issues. I did this one time for my 95 z28 was trying to put together a 4 bolt main lt1 nitrous motor but the one i found was already .040 with small lines up and down the clyinders i think they didnt advertise or did but i found out later you could go .060 but run into heating issues when i was 18-19. It was for 71 el camino but just decided to rebuild the original 71 el camino motor when the time comes.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Never heard of .050 over pistons, did a lot of engine rebuilding years back, SBS .030, 040 and 060 was pretty much all we used.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

So maybe it is .060 or a worn out .040 the top of cylinders dont have a ridge so i dont think theyre worn out that much other then the bore size they are. So you think maybe its .060 over? I checked with a caliper gauge it went into the 4.05x readings? Could this last block be about done it does have a few small lines up and down the cylinders but ive seen other blocks that way. So it its .060 already it may be about done or good for someone with .060 over pistons with a light hone just throw it together depending if its simply for a motor vehicle that needs to be running.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy Bush said:


> Never heard of .050 over pistons, did a lot of engine rebuilding years back, SBS .030, 040 and 060 was pretty much all we used.


060 is ok for 350 blocks. 080 is pushing it, may overheat. I used to build 400 small blocks that screamed. 030 was ok but 040 was not ok as it would overheat. I got 2 400 sb, 3 454, 1 70 396, 2 power glides, and 1 350 4 bolt. Don't know what I'm going to do with them as I have migrated to LS engines. Got a 5.3 with 450 hp I'm installing into my 09 Colorado. A 6.2 I'm building to 1000 hp, twin turbos I'm putting in my 83 GMC 1500 that had a 550 hp 454 in it. Yeah. I don't have a girlfriend so I can do this. LOL


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Same here moved on to ls powered vehicles. Sold all 3 blocks the 400 crank and pistons.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Brainbucket said:


> 060 is ok for 350 blocks. 080 is pushing it, may overheat. I used to build 400 small blocks that screamed. 030 was ok but 040 was not ok as it would overheat. I got 2 400 sb, 3 454, 1 70 396, 2 power glides, and 1 350 4 bolt. Don't know what I'm going to do with them as I have migrated to LS engines. Got a 5.3 with 450 hp I'm installing into my 09 Colorado. A 6.2 I'm building to 1000 hp, twin turbos I'm putting in my 83 GMC 1500 that had a 550 hp 454 in it. Yeah. I don't have a girlfriend so I can do this. LOL


400 blocks use to be a pain rebuilding cylinders liked to warp when torquing the heads down. started using torque plates on them when boring.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok any idea what original 69 windsor heads are worth bare no valve or springs and lightly polished ported? This would be the good year for a numbers matching or someone needing 69 c9 windsor heads? I also have a mallory comp 9000 distributor maybe 150$ for distrubutor and 200$ for the bare heads. I have a set of new manley race flow long stem valves 1.94/1.60 the biggest you can fit in a windsor head would just need machine work. Tho most people spend the 800$ on aftermarket aluminum heads.


----------

